# Missing net.eth2

## mouno

Hello all, 

I have a serious problem here. I made some wrong manipulation that made my wireless network card totally unusable. My network card is referenced as net.eth2, but now at boot time it says missing net.eth2...skipping. Can someone help please, how can I recover the missing configuration files that were used to detect my wireless network card ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mouno,

You should have a symlink in /etc/init.d/  called net.eth2 that points to net.lo

The net.lo script behaves as whatever its called as, so the symlink makes it behave as net.eth2

----------

## mouno

Thanks, that solved the problem. However, when typing iwconfig my interface eth2 isn't listed.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mouno,

What does 

```
ifconfig -a
```

show ?

----------

## mouno

Thanks for the replies NeddySeagoon.

Here is the output of ifconfig -a:

```

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0F:B0:45:27:A8

          inet addr:88.163.156.81  Bcast:88.163.156.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20f:b0ff:fe45:27a8/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:98992 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:59364 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:140024044 (133.5 Mb)  TX bytes:5260215 (5.0 Mb)

          Interrupt:10 Base address:0xe000

irda0     Link encap:IrLAP  HWaddr 00:00:00:00

          NOARP  MTU:2048  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:8

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:7 Base address:0x2f8

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:4866 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4866 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:141198 (137.8 Kb)  TX bytes:141198 (137.8 Kb)

```

As you may notice there is no eth2 in the list.

----------

## Ant P.

A few things to try -

Does the wireless card show up at all in lspci (or lsusb)?

Is the kernel module for it loaded? If it is, and it's a PCI card, it'll show up in `lspci -v`.

Anything in dmesg that looks like a possible error?

Also if you used an ebuild for the driver, it's possible you upgraded the kernel but forgot to reinstall the driver.

----------

## mouno

Here is the output of lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 81)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)

02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)

02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 20)

02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

02:04.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

```

and now here's the output after typing 'dmesg':

```

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r7 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Thu May 8 15:20:28 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ffd0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffd0000 - 000000001fff0c00 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0c00 - 000000001fffc000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fffc000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 131024) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   131024

  HighMem    131024 ->   131024

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   131024

On node 0 totalpages: 131024

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 991 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 125937 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6560, 0014 (r0 COMPAQ)

ACPI: RSDT 1FFF0C84, 002C (r1 HP     CPQ0860  16080420 CPQ         1)

ACPI: FACP 1FFF0C00, 0084 (r2 HP     CPQ0860         2 CPQ         1)

ACPI: DSDT 1FFF0CB0, 4F8C (r1 HP       nx7000    10000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 1FFFBE80, 0040

ACPI: SSDT 1FFF5C3C, 02CC (r1 COMPAQ  CPQGysr     1001 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: DMI detected: Hewlett-Packard

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:e0000000)

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 130001

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (0140b000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0554000 soft=c0534000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Detected 1632.500 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 511460k/524096k available (3192k kernel code, 12040k reserved, 816k data, 256k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe15000 - 0xfffff000   (1960 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xe0800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 495 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdffd0000   ( 511 MB)

      .init : 0xc04f1000 - 0xc0531000   ( 256 kB)

      .data : 0xc041e118 - 0xc04ea344   ( 816 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc041e118   (3192 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2831.64 BogoMIPS (lpj=14158241)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00002040 00000180 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 16k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c20)

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.80GHz stepping 06

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 00000001

  groups: 00000001

net_namespace: 64 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf031f, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1c, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [C046] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1100-113f claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C046._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C046.C047._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.C046.C058._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C2] (IRQs 5 *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C3] (IRQs 5 *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C4] (IRQs *5 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C5] (IRQs *5 10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C6] (IRQs 5 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C7] (IRQs 5 10) *11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C8] (IRQs 5 10) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C9] (IRQs *5 10)

ACPI: Power Resource [C18D] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C195] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C19C] (on)

ACPI: Power Resource [C1A6] (on)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x1fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0c: ioport range 0x140-0x14f has been reserved

system 00:0c: ioport range 0x200-0x20f has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffbfffff has been reserved

system 00:0c: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:0d: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:0d: ioport range 0x1100-0x113f has been reserved

system 00:0d: ioport range 0x1200-0x121f has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec000ff has been reserved

system 00:0e: iomem range 0xfec01000-0xfec01fff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: 90400000-904fffff

  PREFETCH window: 98000000-9fffffff

PCI: Bus 3, cardbus bridge: 0000:02:04.0

  IO window: 00002800-000028ff

  IO window: 00002c00-00002cff

  PREFETCH window: 34000000-37ffffff

  MEM window: 38000000-3bffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: 90000000-903fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C4] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> Link [C0C4] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 2478k freed

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1254699319.800:1): initialized

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built May  8 2008 15:06:23) installed

Lock_Nolock (built May  8 2008 15:07:01) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

intel_rng: FWH not detected

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS2 at I/O 0x3e8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:03: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C3] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [C0C3] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.6 disabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller (0x8086:0x24ca rev 0x01) at  PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [C0C4] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x4c40-0x4c47, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x4c48-0x4c4f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-ST DVD-RW GWA-4080N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hdc: MWDMA2 mode selected

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:C1A3,PNP0f13:C1A4] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

registered taskstats version 1

Freeing unused kernel memory: 256k freed

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C9] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [C0C9] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 5, io mem 0xa0000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C2] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [C0C2] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 10, io base 0x000048c0

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [C0C5] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [C0C5] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 5, io base 0x000048e0

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x23aeb3, caps: 0xa04713/0x10008

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [C0C4] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 5, io base 0x00004c00

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input0

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [C0C2] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[90200000-902007ff]  Max Packet=[1024]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

libata version 3.00 loaded.

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -67380078 ns)

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  3880.400 MB/sec

xor: using function: pIII_sse (3880.400 MB/sec)

async_tx: api initialized (sync-only)

raid6: int32x1    443 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    520 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    459 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    383 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     1358 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     1530 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1    1055 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    1543 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    1764 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    2015 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (2015 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f4c4a403c70]

JFS: nTxBlock = 4018, nTxLock = 32151

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: hda4: orphan cleanup on readonly fs

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 2293947

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 4751473

EXT3-fs: hda4: 2 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xb0000000

ACPI: AC Adapter [C134] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [C11F] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [C1BE]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Lid Switch [C136]

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HCI USB driver ver 2.9

usbcore: registered new interface driver hci_usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> Link [C0C3] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

8139too 0000:02:01.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 20) is an enhanced 8139C+ chip

8139too 0000:02:01.0: Use the "8139cp" driver for improved performance and stability.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> Link [C0C3] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

8139too 0000:02:01.0: unknown chip version, assuming RTL-8139

8139too 0000:02:01.0: TxConfig = 0x74800000

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe088e000, 00:0f:b0:45:27:a8, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139'

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.0 [0e11:0860]

Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:04.0, mfunc 0x001c1112, devctl 0x44

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input5

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

wbsd 00:02: activated

mmc0: W83L51xD id 7112 at 0x248 irq 6 dma 0 PnP

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0898, PCI irq 5

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#02) from #03 to #06

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x2000 - 0x2fff

cs: IO port probe 0x2000-0x2fff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x90000000 - 0x903fffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [C0C3] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.6 to 64

udev: renamed network interface eth0 to eth1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [C0C3] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 23

parport_pc 00:05: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 1 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

Detected unconfigured Compaq x1000 family SMSC IrDA chip, pre-configuring device.

Setting up Intel 82801 controller and SMSC device

found SMC SuperIO Chip (devid=0x5a rev=00 base=0x002e): LPC47N227

smsc_superio_flat(): fir: 0x2f8, sir: 0x2e8, dma: 03, irq: 7, mode: 0x0e

SMsC IrDA Controller found

 IrCC version 2.0, firport 0x2f8, sirport 0x2e8 dma=3, irq=7

No transceiver found. Defaulting to Fast pin select

IrDA: Registered device irda0

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 59489 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 2048276k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2048276k

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.9

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8

hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

hdc: MWDMA2 mode selected

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [C0C2] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.28.0 20060524 on minor 0

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 2 usecs

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## Ant P.

It looks like it's not loading the driver at all... try `modprobe ipw2200`.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mouno,

I agree with Ant_P but its worse than that.

The error 

```
soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel) 
```

shows you have at least a part of the sound system built as both a module and built into the kernel.

This tells that you did not install your kernel properly last time or its just got into a mess.

Try the following.

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make modules_install
```

now reboot.

If the error is gone, you missed the make modules_install[ step. If you made the wireless driver as a module at your last rebuild, it will be available to load too.

If your kernel is in a mess, rebuild and reinstall it completely starting with 

```
make clean
```

When you reboot, check 

```
uname -a
```

the time and date is the build time and date of the running kernel.

----------

## mouno

you're right, something went wrong last time I upgraded my kernel.

Here is the output of make modules_install:

```

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/docproc

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/kxgettext.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig

***

*** You have not yet configured your kernel!

*** (missing kernel .config file)

***

*** Please run some configurator (e.g. "make oldconfig" or

*** "make menuconfig" or "make xconfig").

***

make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[1]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 2

The present kernel configuration has modules disabled.

Type 'make config' and enable loadable module support.

Then build a kernel with module support enabled.

make: *** [modules_install] Error 1

```

----------

